# Shop made grinding wheel dresser.



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2021)

I've had this idea for a bench grinding wheel dresser for awhile. Unlike most other wheel dressers this one will make the wheel round again if it's elliptical or egg shaped.
I started with a block off aluminum, I used my new belt grinder to clean it up.



I used so.e 220 grit paper on a block to break all the edges.



This is kind of my idea, I don't have a plan on paper, just running with my idea.



This is just to give myself an idea of the rough dimensions ill need to make this. I scribed a line on the bottom of the ask against the tool rest to create a ledge for the block to ride on the tool rest.



I have a mill so I'm going to machine the material out to make the ledge. But you could just drill and tap the block and screw a flat bar to the back side and accomplish the same task.



2 flute end mill is adequate for aluminum. 



Here it is all milled out.



Here you can see what the step or ledge is for.



Next I layer out where I'll be drilling a hole for a thumb screw.



I drilled the he all the way through and then tapped a portion of it 10-32.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's the block with the thumb screw, this is for advancing the single point diamond bit.



Then I turned the block over and drilled a 1/2" hole for the diamond point. I stopped about 3/16" from going all the way through.



The diamond point fits well.



Then I drilled and tapped a hole 3/8-16 for a plastic bolt to hold the diamond point without marring the shaft.



Here's the tool complete. The small fine thread screw is for advancing the diamond point in minut increments. The plastic screw provides friction to the point as you advance it and locks it in place without damaging the shaft so it will move back and forth as needed. 



Here it is on the grinder. You move it back and forth slowly taking very light cuts to bring it back into round.



And here it is an a different grinder I have, it adjust for either one.



If the diamond point wears out or becomes damaged it can easily be replaced. 
I think I have about $30 total in this little project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------

